# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Shkenca, urime lindjen e vajzës!

## prishtina75

Mike e nderuar, desha te uroi ardhjen ne jete te vajzes tuaj, me kete edhe marrjen e epitetit "Nene", shendeti fati dhe lumturia qofshin pjese e pa ndare ne jeten tuaj, jete te gjate sa malet princeshes se vogel, shendet, fat dhe lumturi pergjat gjithe jetes. E di qe ti do jeshe nene perfekt, e dashur dhe e mire ashtu siq eshte edhe personaliteti dhe natyra yte, URIME DHE SHUME FATE PER JU.

----------


## Arvima

Sa me gezoi ky lajm! Me behet qejfi per SHkencen per kete dhurate kaq te bukur qe ka marre :-) I uroj jete sa me te gjate, te shendetshme, te mbare dhe te lumtur vajzes tende e dashur , Kalofshi momente sa me te bukura se bashku  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## çarli_mangup

Urimet e mia Shkenca  :buzeqeshje:  
gëzime dhe plotë shëndet , e ajo bebushja e vogël u bëftë miss i ardhshëm   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Una mendova mendova, edhe nuk mendova vetem me vete. O.o
Ku na iku Shkenca?  :buzeqeshje: 
Shkence urimet e mia per gocen, gezime dhe shendet. 
Mos harro, gocen ma ruan per djalin tim, e le te bohet si e ema, hajneshe e zemrave.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Shkenca, pranoni urimet më të fuqishme për ardhje në jetë të gocës - gocës shëndet e rritje të lumtur me prindër...
Vitin e ardhshëm, na gëzofsh edhe me një çun...*

----------


## Gentian_gr

E respektuar Shkenca!
Jetegjatesi,e bukuri te kete vajza juaj.Te rritet e shendetshme e sikurse do zemra juaj u befte, e me nje djale. :buzeqeshje: 

Genti!

----------


## Foleja_

Shkenca, mire se erdhe ne boten magjike te prinderve  :buzeqeshje:  Te uroj ty dhe vajzushes se vogel te gjitha te mirat e botes . :Lulja3:

----------


## no name

Nuk ka gezim me te madh se sjellja e nje femije ne jete. Urime te perzemerta Shkenca. Po na shtohet fisi.  :buzeqeshje:  
Te rroje engjelli i vogel, me jete te gjate dhe te lumtur. Te rritet me prinder dhe me gjithe te mirat e kesaj bote. Tu befte drite e syve tu  :buzeqeshje: 
Ne te ardhmen ishalla me nje voc  :shkelje syri:

----------


## [Elita]

Te sjellurit e nje femije ne jete eshte ndjenja me e bukur qe zoti I fali nje femre. Qoft me jete te gjate, e me fat dhe u rrit me prinder!

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Shkenca , zemer e shpirt, shume me behet qefi qe Zoti te mbushi krahet me nje vajze! Uroj ta keni me jete e fat , e te rritet e shendetshme mes dashurise suaj! Do te te kisha ardhur ne spitale me sultjash ose ashure sic sjellin nga ne , po jemi larg .....  Te puth fort e bebes tende vetem i mar njecike ere se s'ben te puthet aq e vogel. Te presim me padurim te na shkruash e te na tregosh per mrekulline tende... Puthje per ty

----------


## Serioze

Shkencaaa,





zgjohu xhan,...je bere mami,...vishja çupes keto çorape nga une  :buzeqeshje: 



Zoti ta ruajt e t'a rrite si princeshe me prinder prane.

----------


## Ilirana

E nderuar Shkenca,Urime Lindja e Vajzes!
Shendet,Gezime,fatbadhesi e dashuri pa kufije kalofshit ne jete te tere!
Une do e le Irmen te te thote fjalet e saja me kenge!

----------


## dielli1

Qenkam vonuar ti bashkangjitem ketyre urimeve,prandaj po shkruaj shpejt:

Urime Shkenca,lindja e vajzes....Per Lulen e vogel kam lutjen tek Perendija :qenka: e e gjithe jeta e saj te jete e lumtur,

----------


## AlbaneZ

Urime Shkenca dhe me jete te gjate & te lumtur vajza  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dar_di

Ouuu, sa gëzim paska marrë familja! Shkenca, urime për lindjen e vajzës! U rritë me prind, familje e çdo të mirë në jetë!

Tonë se dhurata më e bukur që i jep Zoti njeriut është fëmija.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Urime. Jete te gjate vajzes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

*Urime Shkenca , Te rroje , me jete te gjate ,shendet dhe çdo te Mire*

----------


## e panjohura

Urime,jete te gjate e te shendetshme bashk me prinderit..

----------


## Elonesaa

Ooooo  shume  shume  urimeee  Shkencaaaa,  sigurt  je  nena  me  e pashme  ne  botee,  edhe  me  vajzen  me  te  bukur  ne botee  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Wawwwww,tash po shof kete temen!

*Urime e mia me te sinqerta per  titullin Nene Shkenca,te rroje vajza fati e persjellt ne cdo hap te jetes.<3*

----------

